# Benefits of GW-501516 (Cardarine)



## john210 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Mates,

I am going to share some benefits of Cardarine GW-501516. 

Cardarine is a peptidal drug which was invented by pharmaceuticals in 1992. It binds to PPAR receptor ( Peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor ) and helps to activate the genes which function in energy expenditure circle. 
Thus this peptide has the role in muscle building and widely being used by athletes and competitors. The activation of PPAR receptor increases the oxidative breakdown of fatty acids and decrease glucose output. This, in turn, treats obesity by protecting against weight gain. 
Cardarine also develops the growth of muscle fibers which are associated with increased physical performance. The first dosage of Cardarine is able to give the stamina to perform twice to thrice physical activities than before. It gives the feel of being healthy and energetic. 
Cardarine also dominates the negative effects of androgenic steroid drugs. It helps to promote HDL and decrease the level of LDL. Cardarine has been proved safe with minimum side effects and it has no need to do PCT test.

Good Luck Buddy!!!


----------



## Jin (Dec 1, 2017)

wow, cardarine can make you look like a skeleton with lats.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 1, 2017)

That’s quite the random “good luck buddy” thrown in at the bottom


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 1, 2017)

Hurt said:


> That’s quite the random “good luck buddy” thrown in at the bottom



Yea he just keeps copying and pasting stuff making threads about non sense trying to sling something


----------



## john210 (Dec 1, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Yea he just keeps copying and pasting stuff making threads about non sense trying to sling something



These are my own written article buddy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 1, 2017)

I used GW. I had a cholesterol problem and a weight problem. I got it from gwp back in the day . At the time I was seriously out of shape and using win oral and tren destroyed my cholesterol. 280+ with 0hdl. I dropped the gear dieted super hard upped my cardio and 3 mo later I dropped 40lbs and got my cholesterol into some what normal range 190 or so with 25hdl. I don't know if it was dropping the gear and fixing my diet and work outs that fixed it or if the GW had a good effect.  I did get palops which are a reported side so maybe it was somewhat effective. I would say give it a try if you have simular issues I figure it would be good to try before using some of the shitty meds that have terrible sides.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2017)

john210 said:


> These are my own written article buddy



They are not valued here. And judging by the signature I removed from your profile you are here to sling peps and sarms.  Therefore you are not valued either.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2017)

on paper, yes, the stuff should be pretty good.

In real world, its shit.  even out there is out to make money, not supply real stuff.


----------



## Nytmere (Dec 1, 2017)

The only peptides I’ve ever used are if l3, cjc run with ghrp-6 and melatonin 2, aside from the melatonin 2 helping me get a good tan, and the igf giving me a pump,all the time I’m not sure how much it helped with actual muscle growth , since I was always stacked that stuff with gear.
I was  going to give this Gw stuff a try , so you guys are saying it’s a waste?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 1, 2017)

I had 2 clients who are endurance bunnies (triathlete & marathon runner) try the stuff a while ago. For endurance & lipid profile it certainly helps but it's useless for fat loss. We also don't have any long term safety data on this so I don't think using it long term is a good idea.


----------

